# Castillo?



## Seig (Aug 30, 2003)

Does that mean you are not comming or that you are not eating frog legs when you do?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *:barf: *



You don't know what you are missing


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Does that mean you are not comming or that you are not eating frog legs when you do? *



My vote is for the first one.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *My vote is for the first one. *



That means you wanna duck me.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That means you wanna duck me. *



No way.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No way. *



Cause you me me Chinese Dinner, sans Frog Legs!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Cause you me me Chinese Dinner, sans Frog Legs! *



I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Just got started........ and read the sentence under my name at the bottom of my posts. *



I am, I just got finished on working on my Tai Chi sword Form.:samurai:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I am, I just got finished on working on my Tai Chi sword Form.:samurai: *



I see there's use for you yet.:rofl: 

Alright the sword, and the spear; when do we get started?:asian:


----------



## Seig (Sep 1, 2003)

Castillo, Farnsworth thinks you are not comming.  Is you is, or is you ain't?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 1, 2003)

I vote for is not. Just because he will have to take a day off of school.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I vote for is not. Just because he will have to take a day off of school. *



Sadly, I won't be able to make it. Much is going on around me at the moment that requires my attention, so ya'll will have to fight it out w/o me. I know I'll miss a good time.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Sadly, I won't be able to make it. Much is going on around me at the moment that requires my attention, so ya'll will have to fight it out w/o me. I know I'll miss a good time. *



yeah yeah yeah.. where've we heard that before ~!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I know I'll miss a good time. *




:EG:  of course you will.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by RCastillo
> *I know I'll miss a good time. *



woot...more legs for Jason and myself...oh...and Mr. C and Seig...I shan't trifle with them...I value what life I do have...:ubercool:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I see. I try to torment Castillo but he hasn't been as active as of late. *



yeah what's going on with Ricky.. he's been lurking alot lately..
Oh Ricky.. come out and play~!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah Ricky; where have you been? Did you care take of your school problems yet?


----------



## Seig (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yeah Ricky; where have you been? Did you care take of your school problems yet? *


I thought he already knew how to read


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I thought he already knew how to read *



And to think he is teaching the youth of america to be fine upstanding young adults.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *And to think he is teaching the youth of america to be fine upstanding young adults.:rofl: *


Actually he is probably buliding fortifications to hide behind and learning law in case they try to sue him for something.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 10, 2003)

Ricky Oh Ricky.. come out come out where'ver you are.. Allee allee oxen Free~!!!

We miss you~!!

*pondering what Allee Allee Oxen free really means*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 19, 2003)

Where have you been??????


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Where have you been?????? *



Drifting in, and out of insanity.....................


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Drifting in, and out of insanity..................... *


So, what's the present status, in or out?


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *So, what's the present status, in or out?  *



HALT, who goes there?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *HALT, who goes there? *


Ah, in I see.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

I just don't think that he wants to talk with us from ohio here.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Drifting in, and out of insanity..................... *




Hmmmmm, I see . Well when the guys come with a white coat for you just let them put it on you because either way you are putting on that jacket; Mister!.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Hmmmmm, I see . Well when the guys come with a white coat for you just let them put it on you because either way you are putting on that jacket; Mister!. *



I always did look good in a "Sport Jacket." Very pofessional!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I always did look good in a "Sport Jacket." Very pofessional! *



I'm not quite sure that is the jacket you are going to get.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by jfarnsworth
> *I'm not quite sure that is the jacket you are going to get. *



..the white one with all the nice shiny gold buckles?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..the white one with all the nice shiny gold buckles? *



That, plus 4 big guys to put him in it.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

...bouncers?  :boing2:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...bouncers?  *



No,

Just Goons name Gweedo, Gooch, etc.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by jfarnsworth
> *No,
> 
> Just Goons name Gweedo, Gooch, etc. *



ah...bouncer names from Texas..


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No,
> 
> Just Goons name Gweedo, Gooch, etc. *



One of them may be the Goldendragon!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

...the scary thing...he might be telling the truth...


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...the scary thing...he might be telling the truth... *



I always wanted to know. what's a "Chonuss?" 

Is he a Greek God, or something?


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

actually spelled Chronos, but I wanted the name for my SN on AIM, so I had to alter the spelling a bit...he was a Greek Titan, the God of Time.  he is also the "Incarnation of Time," responsible for all the human happenings on Earth and such....


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya Ricky.. whatcha doing.. 

Just thought I'd peek in and see what you've done to the place.. wow.. New digs .. very nice.. what's with all the pics on the wall.. *quirks a brow*  ~!!  
*G*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hiya Ricky.. whatcha doing..
> 
> Just thought I'd peek in and see what you've done to the place.. wow.. New digs .. very nice.. what's with all the pics on the wall.. *quirks a brow*  ~!!
> *G* *



"Chipendales"....

He likes squirels?


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *"Chipendales"....
> 
> He likes squirels?
> ...



I'm fused too~!!! 

Chippendales.. yes.. those damn chipmunks.. always getting into mischief.. not squirrels.. *Pokes Bob*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 22, 2003)

Poke-E-Bob?

New craze...I be Rich!:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Poke-E-Bob?
> 
> New craze...I be Rich!:rofl: *



*pulls on your sleeve.. holding out hand.. royalties.. *winks with a sly smile*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 22, 2003)

Course I share the wealth....

1 for you, 1 for me...and 1 for our buddy Castillo here to replace that calender......


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Course I share the wealth....
> 
> 1 for you, 1 for me...and 1 for our buddy Castillo here to replace that calender......  *



well that's just a dandy good warm fuzzy feeling Bob~!!!  and we'd better pick out Ricky's next calendar for him..  that's pretty well thumbed through


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 22, 2003)

Well....I just noticed the pages were hard to turn....




(Oooh..Im gonna pay for that one...) :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Well....I just noticed the pages were hard to turn....
> 
> 
> ...




hahaaa *mum's the word here * *G*


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *hahaaa *mum's the word here * *G* *



Ok, the both of ya got me here, so what gives?


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ok, the both of ya got me here, so what gives? *



'Gives'?  well I say.. Ricky..  I was just pointing out the pictures you have hanging on your wall.. of me 


Kaith on the other hand.. well he's prolly plotting some diabolical debauchery of some kind or another *wg*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Well....I just noticed the pages were hard to turn.... *



S.O.B. that was very funny:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *'Gives'?  well I say.. Ricky..  I was just pointing out the pictures you have hanging on your wall.. of me*



Well he did say he had some kind of shrine didn't he?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *'Gives'?  well I say.. Ricky..  I was just pointing out the pictures you have hanging on your wall.. of me
> 
> 
> Kaith on the other hand.. well he's prolly plotting some diabolical debauchery of some kind or another *wg* *




 :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> * :rofl:  *



Hey Kaith,
I sent you a P.M. over on the..........um............ahem..........other site .


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 4, 2003)

Hey Ricky.. Any news about your Medical issues? Sure hope all is well and *hugs*
Tess


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hey Ricky.. Any news about your Medical issues? Sure hope all is well and *hugs*
> Tess *



Not all info in yet, but it seems to point to a Massive Stress Attack.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 4, 2003)

Stess attacks are no fun~!!  I am keeping you in my thoughts Ricky~!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> It seems to point to a Massive Stress Attack.
> *



Well, all's I can say is you better not use that as an excuse when I invade Texas next week!!

:soapbox:


----------

